# [solved] "ibase.h" fehlt

## Harsesis

Der Fehler ist BESEITIGT und im letzten Post ist des Raetsels Loesung. Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe!

Hier der Orginal Text:

Ich habe ein Fehler im PHP Modul des Apache und wollte deshalb PHP neu installieren. Zuerst habe ich mit emerge --unmerge php php deinstalliert. Beim neuinstallieren bringt mir emerge folgenden Fehler aus:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c:574: error: `isc_info_svc_line' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c: In function `zif_ibase_maintain_db':
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c:585: error: `isc_action_svc_properties' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

emergen tu ich php mit diesen Flags:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cjk cli crypt doc firebird ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre posix readline reflection session sharedmem snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tidy tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -simplexml -soap -solid -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -wddx -yaz -zip-external" 

 

Ich habe schon gegoogelt (Schwerpunkt auf die ibase_service.lo) und auch die Boardsuche benutzt aber nichts gefunden. Waere nett wenn mir jemand helfen koennte.Last edited by Harsesis on Sat Jul 21, 2007 10:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste oder such mal weiter oben. Kann es sein, dass dem Rechner eine Library fehlt?

Und lass mal revdep-rebuild laufen.

Tobi

----------

## Harsesis

Ich habe es nun mit revdep-rebuild versucht (15 Pakete), er hat jedoch ein Problem pmount neu zu emergen. Ich habe mal die Logdateien auf meinen Server gelegt, Sie werden geoeffnet, nicht gespeichert  :Wink: 

Logdatei revdep-rebuild (pmount)

Logdatei php

In meiner Signatur findet man nun meine Systemkonfiguration. Ich habe nun zwei Zwischenfragen:

(1) Wie oft sollte man revdep-rebuild ausfuehren?

(2) Welche Konfigurationsdatei (oder info) fehlt noch in meiner Signatur?

Vielen Dank Finswimmer fuer die Hilfe! Bin mal gespannt ob ich das noch hinbekomme  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:32:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/php_ibase_includes.h:26:19: ibase.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:32:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/php_ibase_includes.h:64: error: syntax error before "ISC_STATUS"

```

Da siehst du, dass ihm die ibase.h fehlt. Woher du die jetzt bekommst, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Evtl mal die Sourcedateien löschen und neu runterladen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## Harsesis

Nachdem PHP in der Version 5.2.2-r1 nicht laeufft habe ich mir gedacht eine alte Version (5.1.6-r11) zu installieren, aber auch bei dieser Version heisst es:

ibase.h: No such file or directory

Es KANN also nicht an den PHP Sourcedateien liegen. Also habe ich revdep-rebuild lauffen lassen und beim emergen von Paket x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1 (X von 9) fehlt wieder eine ibase.

EDIT: Nachtrag: Angeblich hat das was mit InterBase zu tun; Google findet dies nun als USE Flag!

Hier die Log von QT:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1/work

... und so weiter, von mir mal gekuerzt ... 

InterBase auto-detection... ()

g++ -c -pipe -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W   -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/mysql -I. -o ibase.o ibase.cpp

ibase.cpp:1:19: ibase.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [ibase.o] Error 1

InterBase disabled.

InterBase support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.2.3-r1.ebuild, line 199:   Called die
```

EDIT 2: Danach habe ich bemerkt das "interbase" ein Use Flag ist und es aktiviert. bei einem emerge --deep --newuse --pretend php sah ich aber das KEIN NEUES Packet sondern NUR PHP emerged wird. Und weiter hies es:

```
* USE flag interbase enables support for software not present in portage!
```

EDIT: Laut Wikipedia ist InterBase zu einem Open Source Project geworden das sich nun "Firebird" nennt. Ein neuemergen dieses Programms hat NICHT geklappt, "firebird" wurde jedoch sauber installiert. Nun habe ich "find / -name ibase.h" ausgefuehrt und folgenden Output bekommen:

/opt/firebird/include/ibase.h

Ich brauche euere Hilfe, ich komme alleine nicht weiter!

----------

## Necoro

hmm ... brauchst du firebird support? - Wenn nein: Deaktiviere das firebird Useflag ... denn sollte auch das Problem nicht mehr bestehen

edit:/ ach btw - deine ganzen Links funktionieren nicht =/

----------

## Harsesis

EDIT: Jaja, um diese Zeit sollte man nicht mehr in Konfigurationsdateien rumpfuschen. Ich hatte einen RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER drin und deshalb funktionierte das ganze beim neucompliieren nicht.

Fehlerbehebung:

Sollte bei euch auch die ibase.h fehlen so ENTFERNT diese USE FLAGs aus der make.conf:

USE="-firebird -interbase"

Danke fuer euere Hilfe!

Zwei Tage war der Server krank;

nun rennt er wieder; Gentoo sei Dank :)

@ Necoro: Die Hyperlinks funktionierten deshalb nimmer weil auf genau diesem Server der Fehler war und sich Apache deshalb nach dem Neustart nicht mehr starten lies.

----------

## Necoro

Bitte mache einen Bugreport auf, da du das jetzt zwar gerade umgehen kannst - aber jmd, der firebird support benötigt hat dann ein Problem

----------

